# Verpflegung Island



## Baltasa (13. Mai 2009)

Hallo meine Angelkameraden,

in knapp einem Monat geht es für mich zum Island Festival.
Als Island Anfänger habe ich nun natürlich die Frage nach der Verpflegung. Was könnt ihr aus Erfahrung sagen, was muss man dabei haben und was kann man daheim lassen.
Wie gesagt nur Verpflegung keine Tackle.

Bin über jeden Tipp oder Hinweis dankbar

lg
Christian


----------



## lackschuhdieter (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verpflegung Island*

Moin aus HH,

also Verpflegung auf Island ist aus meiner Sicht recht simpel. Ich nehme mir nen ordentlichen Kanten Schwarzbrot mit und ein dickes Stück Käse. Das ist so meine "Notverpflegung", sollte ich mal außerhalb der Ladenöffnungszeiten Hunger haben und als Marschverpflegung bei Ausfahrten ist das ebenfalls sehr gut geeignet. Ansonsten bekommst Du wirklich alles im Kiosk/Supermarkt in Flateyri bzw. Sudureyri. Preise vergleichbar mit unseren Tankstellenshops - Auswahl jedoch sehr gut (Vom Lammrücken bis zur Pizza, Kartoffeln etc. ist alles da). 
Das hängt natürlich sehr von den persönlichen Vorlieben ab, aber meine Ernährung sieht etwa wie folgt aus: Morgens Rührei mit Brot, mittags auf dem Wasser entsprechend Brote, abends Fisch,Fisch,Fisch mit Kartoffelbrei, Kartoffeln, Reis, Nudeln, Brot oder am allerliebsten OHNE ALLES :q
Alle Zutaten wie Eier, Margarine, Brot, Salz Pfeffer bekommst Du in der Tanke oder sind eh schon im Ferienhaus vorhanden (von den Vorgängern). Die Tanke hat vo  morgens bis spätabends (ca. 22:00) geöffnet...
Ich würde mir an Deiner Stelle auch kein Bier mitnehmen. Das Kannst Du sehr gut auf dem Flughafen in Keflavik erledigen (0,5 l ca. 1 Euro). Schnaps solltest Du Dir bei Bedarf mitnehmen. 

Wenn Du noch Fragen hast kannst Du auch jederzeit den Reiseanbieter Deines Vertrauens anrufen 
Wo wohnst Du? Sudureyri oder Flateyri? In Sudureyri sehen wir uns....


----------



## Baltasa (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verpflegung Island*

Hallo,

danke für deine Antwort.
Ich/Wir gehen nach Flateryi. Sehen uns also wahrscheinlich net.
Aber wie ist es mit Käse?? Darf man den 'importieren'??
Und wie ist es mit Wurst/Speck usw.

lg
Christian


----------



## shorty 38 (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verpflegung Island*

Hallo Baltasa, der Käse muß pasteuriesiert sein. Rohmilchkäse, Salami, geräucherter Schinken oder luftgetrockneter Schinken darfst Du nicht einführen. Dosenwurst, Kochschinken, Bierwurst oder Mortadella kannst Du bis maximal 3 Kg einführen. Es wird reichlich kontrolliert. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Fröya (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verpflegung Island*

Also ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen dass ich Käse nicht mitnehmen würde nach Island. Die Milchprodukte da sind wirklich top!
Mit Wurst siehts da schon anders aus..
Bier sollte man sich ausländisches besorgen - außer man steht auf Schwefelgeschmack


----------



## isfischer (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verpflegung Island*

kannst auch im bónus einkaufen gehen, ist so in etwa wie aldi, haben auch eine grosse kaeseauswahl...!


----------



## Karauschenjäger (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verpflegung Island*

Moin, 

ja, nur 3 Kg Lebensmittel pro Person, und das wird auch (zeitweise) ziemlich heftig kontrolliert. Am besten, man lässt eine Truppe vor einem durchgehen, auf die stürzen sich dann die Zöllner, und weil die mit den Leuten genug zu tun haben, lassen sie die Nachfolgenden durch, nachdem wenigstens die Bescheinigung über das mitgebrachte "Meeres"-Angelgerät geprüft wurde.

Sowohl in Sudureyri als auch Flaterey und Sudavik sind die Preise ziemlich happig, bloß nicht in EURO bezahlen bei dem schlechten Kurs, sondern lieber mit Kreditkarte. Die Isländer bezahlen jede Kleinigkeit mit Karte.

Gewürze sind genauso wie Pilker von den Vorgängern noch in den Häusern. Nudeln, Kartoffelpürree und Tütensuppen mitnehmen, was wenig Gewicht macht. Ansonsten wie alle vor uns, möglichst viel Fisch in allen Varianten essen.


*Viel Erfolg wünscht
Karauschenjäger
...................................*

.


----------



## kittylein (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verpflegung Island*

hallo freunde,
verlasst euch nicht darauf in den häusern pilker und 
lebensmittel vorzufinden.
im juni 2008 waren die häuser in sudureyri komplett
leergeräumt.


----------



## isfischer (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verpflegung Island*

in talknaförður sind keine pilker mehr in der abstellkammen, die wurden schon mitgenommen...oder bei georg oder hafdís abgegeben |rolleyes

gruss
oli


----------



## shorty 38 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verpflegung Island*

Hallo Islandfreunde, der aktuelle Umtauschkurs liegt bei 1 zu 170,06. Letztes Jahr hatten wir 1 zu 95. Schaun wir mal wie sich die Preise verteuert haben. Nur noch 21 Tage bis Sudureyri. Gruß Shorty


----------



## isfischer (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verpflegung Island*

um alle unklarheiten zum thema wechselkurs zu beseitigen, anbei ein link zum aktuellen tageskurs

http://www.mbl.is/mm/vidskipti/

oben links in die leiste eingeben

@fröya,

islaendische bier und schwefelgeschmack?|bla: das ist so relativ der groesste nonsens den ich bisher ueber island gehoert habe, das einzige wasser das in island riechen kann ist das warme wasser und das auch nur im bereich reykjavik, ich lebe seit 6 jahren auf island und bereise island seit 1993 und mir ist noch kein bier mit auch nur ansatzweise schwefelgeschmack untergekommen!

also leute ihr koennt getrost das islaendische bier trinken, da ist kein schwefelgeschmack , zu empfehlen ist von egill`s das sterkur (rote dose)|rolleyes
gruss
oli


----------



## shorty 38 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verpflegung Island*

Hallo, wir hatten letztes Jahr das Vergnügen in Sudureyri isländische Spezialitäten probieren zu dürfen. Man ermöglichte uns in einer Halle in der Langleinen bestückt werden das EM-Gruppenspiel Deutschland gegen Polen schauen zu dürfen. Hierbei verteilte der Guide Robert fermentierten Eishai, geräucherte Papageientaucherbrust und getrockneten Steinbeisser. Zum Steinbeisser folgendes Orginalzitat von Robert: It smells like pussy. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Gohann (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verpflegung Island*



shorty 38 schrieb:


> Hallo, wir hatten letztes Jahr das Vergnügen in Sudureyri isländische Spezialitäten probieren zu dürfen. Man ermöglichte uns in einer Halle in der Langleinen bestückt werden das EM-Gruppenspiel Deutschland gegen Polen schauen zu dürfen. Hierbei verteilte der Guide Robert fermentierten Eishai, geräucherte Papageientaucherbrust und getrockneten Steinbeisser. Zum Steinbeisser folgendes Orginalzitat von Robert: It smells like pussy. Gruß Shorty




Geil Gohann|jump:


----------



## Baltasa (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Verpflegung Island*

Hi nochmal,

so morgen gehts los.....
Nun mal noch ne kleine Frage.

Kann man eigentlich das Gepäck bis zur Gepäckgrenze mit Wasser (Sprudel) auffüllen??

Hat zusätzlich einer Erfahrung mit dem Handgepäck. Wirds das auch gewogen. 6KG sollen erlaubt sein??

lg
christian


----------



## isfischer (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Verpflegung Island*

brauchst dir kein wasser aufzufuellen, wasser gibts genug auf island und auch sprudel (egils Kristal) fluessigkeiten sind im koffer nicht erlaubt, (terrorismussgesetz)

und nein handgepaeck wird nicht gewogen, kannst also einiges hineinpacken

ich wuensche dir ein dickes petri und viele dicke dorsche und steinbeisser!

gruss
oli

ps: das islaendische wasser ist um einiges besser als das deutsche, studien gibts genug darueber  kannst auch getrost das leitungswasser trinken, und das ist sehr gut!


----------



## shorty 38 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Verpflegung Island*

Hallo Baltasa, mein Handgepäck wurde letztes Jahr in Reykjavik ( Inlandsflug nach Isafjordur) gewogen. Hatte 12 Kg im Handgepäck. Mir wurde das Handgepäck abgenommen und ohne Probleme kostenlos extra eingecheckt. Stell Dir das mal bei der Lufthansa vor. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Schmiddl (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verpflegung Island*

Hi shorty,

nach Deinen Ausführungen und meinen Vergleichen der Daten, die Du hier postest, waren wir wohl zur selben Zeit letztes Jahr in Sudureyri. So wie es scheint bist Du dieses Jahr wieder dort gewesen. Wir planen gerade eine Tour für 2010. Allerdings wollen andere Mitreisende lieber nach Sudavik, um garantiert auch bei schlechtem Wetter rausfahren zu können. 
Ich versuche jetzt Pros und Cons abzuwägen.
Sag mal, wo sind denn Deine besten Stellen bisher gewesen. Die Koordinaten dazu wären sehr hilfreich. Ich kann dann mal bei Google Earth schauen, welcher Ort günstiger wäre.

Danke im voraus und Gruss
Schmiddl


----------



## shorty 38 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verpflegung Island*

Hallo Schmiddel, schick mir bitte per PN deine Telefonnummer und wir können uns dann besser austauschen. Gruß Sorty


----------

